# H: 5000pt+ Raven Guard Army W: Eldar Army, Circle Orb, £



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not breaking this lot up at this point in time. Please do not ask.

For sale/trade is my Raven Guard army, built using the Blood Angels codex and therefore heavy on the Jump Infantry. Can also be played using Vanilla SM book. Condition varies from sprayed black through to very good tabletop standard with snow themed bases. As the entire army is basically black with trim colours, it can easily be repainted if desired (although there are some very well done models in there which would be a shame to get rid of). All models are assembled well - I've been collecting since 1995 so rest assured I'm not a spastic 10yr old when it comes to applying glue to plastic, however a couple of models are from ebay and are not pristine from the box. It is currently a gamers army rather than a showcase army. Without further ado, the model list:

(Numbers in brackets are retail prices)

Forgeworld Librarian (Red Scorpions one) (£37)
Shrike (£10)

Chaplain with Jump Pack (Converted Crozius) (£10)
Terminator Chaplain (Old metal GK model, converted) (£10)

5 Sanguinary Guard with Powerfist, Apothecary, 2x Infernus Pistols (Used as Honour Guard/Sternguard) (£20)
5 Honour Guard with 2x Plasma Guns, Company Champion, Power Weapon and Apothecary (Red Scorpions FW with insignia carefully removed)
Furioso Dreadnought with Blood Talons (Converted) (£28)
10x TH/SS Terminators (£56)
Techmarine with Servo Harness (£12)
Sanguinary Priest magnetised with Jump Pack and Lightning Claw (Dark Angels Robes)

Tactical Squad with Flamer, Missile Launcher and Sergeant with magnetised Power Fist and Combi-Melta (Sgt with DA Robes) (£23)
Tactical Squad with Meltagun, Missile launcher and Sergeant with Power Fist (£23)
JP Assault Squad with 2 Meltaguns and Sergeant with Power Fist and Storm Shield (£40)
JP Assault Squad with 2 Meltaguns and Sergeant with Power Fist and Storm Shield (£40)
Foot Assault Squad with 2 Flamers (£40)
Foot Assault Squad with Flamer and Sergeant with Power Fist and Storm Shield

Land Raider Crusader with Multimelta and FW Eagle Doors (£51)
3x Las/Plas Razorbacks (£60)
2x Rhinos (£40)

Inferno Baal Predator with Heavy Flamer Sponsons (£30)
Dakka Baal Predator with Heavy Bolter Sponsons (Converted, Magnetised) (£30)
Dakka Baal Predator with Heavy Bolter Sponsons (Converted, Magnetised) (£30)

2 Attack Bikes with Multimeltas (£30)

Rifleman Dreadnought (FW Arms) with Drop Pod (£63)
Storm Raven with Hurricane Sponsons (Magnetised, converted) (£40)

Dakka Pred (Magnetised) (£30)
Auto/Las Pred (Magnetised) (£30)
Auto/Las Pred (Magnetised) (£30)

10 Devs with 4 Lascannon (Sgt with DA Robes) (£35)
10 Devs with 4 Plasma Cannons (Sgt with DA Robes) (£35)
8 Devs with 4 Missile Launchers (Sgt with DA Robes) (£30)
5 Devs with 4 Heavy Bolters (Sgt with DA Robes) (£20)

Not including various men/bitz used in the army I can't give a price for, it would cost you:

Total retail from GW: £933+
Total retail from generic third party store at 15% off: £794+

I am looking for an equivalent sized Eldar force (Forgeworld models/titans welcome), part trade Circle Orboros for Hordes, or £500 or a near offer. Army will be shipped free in a special edition (the black fabric one with the comet of Sigmar on it) GW double-size carry case with foam trays etc. Free shipping unless it costs £40 or more to send to your country, at which point I will charge. Obviously it will go recorded signed-for.

Queries about any aspect of the army welcome!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Asking price dropped.


----------

